# next question....cherokee lift and plowing



## WhitePlowr (Jan 8, 2011)

Im looking to get my pumpkins off the ground with maybe a larger rim and larger tire.I have 15" rims with stock 225/75/r15 tires. which are 26.5 now probably 27.5" with air and full tread. I havent done much measuring or research yet on this but im hoping i can use a cheaper 2" body lift of some sort like a strut coil spacer and shackles for the back so i can put on larger tires. im not really looking for an off roading lift kit. not looking for width on the tire just height. right... when you are plowing you want a skinny tall tire so weight is not spread out over the surface. the skinner the tire the more weight per square inch and then you dig in better. so i see 215/85/r16 about 30"5 inches or 235/85/r16 31.7 inches. i think both are two big . bring on the advice and comments jeepers and others.ussmileyflag


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

I don't see a need to gain clearance on an XJ. There should be enough at stock height. I've never hung mine up at the body, just at the plow's A-frame. That being said, I do run 225-75-16 during the winter. They are about 29.3 inches in diameter. The only reason I use them is because I had them on an old GMC pickup and didn't want to get rid of them. Because my XJ is old and saggy, I've "jacked it up" by installing rear air shocks and front air bags in the coils. The rear shocks help with the sand ballast and the front air bags help with the weight of the plow. I let air out in the off season when the loads are lighter. I've been running like this for about 5 years now without suspension issues.

Fran


----------



## WhitePlowr (Jan 8, 2011)

we'll see thanks for the info might go with the heavy duty springs and timbrens


----------

